# When should I plan on separating the babies from Mum?



## bonni (Sep 26, 2012)

Our litter (two bucks, two does) is eighteen days old as of this writing. They've all got their eyes open and they sometimes venture out to have an explore around the habitat. I haven't seen any of them eating any solid food or showing any interest in the water bottle.

I know I need to separate the boys out by about four weeks (I really am not prepared for any more litters of mice at this time! ). Should I just plan on that separation date, or might they be ready to move away from mum earlier? How will I know if they can be separated prior to four weeks? I've read all kinds of conflicting things on this, so I thought I'd just ask for expert advice here.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Stick with 4 weeks as weaning for the boys. I have purchased young mice before, weaned at 3 weeks, who didn't do so well, even by 5 weeks old they were the size of my two week old babies. I like to give them as much time as possible with mum - of course without getting the girls pregnant.


----------



## bonni (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks. That makes sense.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I agree with Cordane. I think they profit from more time with mum, even if they don't drink milk anymore.


----------

